
Covid-19 Trends - framschwartz
https://meetglimpse.com/covid19
======
framschwartz
Hey! Noah here from Glimpse (author). Built this to shed light on products and
services with a ton of demand and not enough supply - hoping that businesses
can more easily focus on the things that matter most and be better stewards to
the world in this time of crisis!

------
Lucian151
What Covid-19-related trend surprised you the most as you prepared this data
presentation?

